# CXF: Nachfolger von XFire



## Thomas Darimont (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

CXF (http://incubator.apache.org/cxf/) ist ein Webservices Framework das als Nachfolger zu XFire (http://xfire.codehaus.org/) zu verstehen ist und derzeit im Apache Incubator (http://incubator.apache.org/) angesiedelt ist.

Gruß Tom


----------

